# My Small stash



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

It may not be as extensive as some, but I think its just fine. LOL


----------



## skiswitch6 (Aug 13, 2010)

Nice Cohiba, and I like the wide variety of sticks... sort of what I'm looking to put together once I get back to school. I think the collection is more then fine.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice Jeff!

You have some of my favs in there & is that a Shuckins special in the back?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep its a Shuckins from a PIF


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Very nice stash Bro!!


----------



## Khanman (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice stash! Quite the variety which is nice to have. Any pics of the humidor too?


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Nothing fancy, I'm a function over looks person.


----------



## SFC Jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks like just the right variety Bro!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks, my favorites are the AF's


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice stash. 

A little tip on buying 50ct humis. Make this the only one you buy. As my stash grew I would buy a cheap 50ct, then another, then another. I have seven. Then I finally took the advice of the forum and used a cooler. Of course now I need a bigger cooler. This place will ruin you. I think I will do a noob humi bombing someday.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

Very nice stash :thumb:



BigKev77 said:


> Nice stash.
> 
> A little tip on buying 50ct humis. Make this the only one you buy. As my stash grew I would buy a cheap 50ct, then another, then another. I have seven. Then I finally took the advice of the forum and used a cooler. Of course now I need a bigger cooler. This place will ruin you. I think I will do a noob humi bombing someday.


I made the mistake of buying a 50ct thinking I would never, ever fill it up. Then I found this place. Now I have a 50ct humi, a 20ct humi, and a cooler-dor :lol:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm well it may be a small stash, but some very good smokes in the collection with a lot of bang. Nice work and enjoy the smokes.


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

Dam nice stash,brother!
Hey,i'm old and can't see,what that short robusto on the top row?
Ernie


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Hey! Looking good Jeff! *:nod:

and some great looking cigars too! :drum: :biggrin: :lol:


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Anytime someone has a Shuckins Special in there, it's a good stash.


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Scrap said:


> Dam nice stash,brother!
> Hey,i'm old and can't see,what that short robusto on the top row?
> Ernie


Its a Shuckins special from a PIF 
Hoyo De Monterey


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice group of trusted buddies you have there.


----------



## slclift (Aug 18, 2010)

I would be happy to call that my small stash! Those all look great.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

You have some good sticks there brother.


----------

